# Pickle's Briny Beginnings



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

So, my last log failed utterly, :biggrin:. Just received a big lot of Hordes of Chaos from Elchimpster, so hopefully I'll be sticking to them for awhile. :victory:

Here's some pictures of what I received.


























































Also a current WIP of a Chaos Termie Lord, sculpting of the ribbing kid of sucks for now.


















Kinda looks like he is falling over at the moment but I'll fix it soon hopefully.

Anyway thanks for looking and hope you will return again soon :angel:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pickle's back!!!! Woot woot!!!! :victory:

Looks like you've got quite enough to keep you occupied for a while....though I'd like to know what's up with you doing Chaos, when you've got so much good, wholesome Imperial modelage sitting around, just waiting for your loving attention... 

Anyhoo, looking forward to your work...so get to it!


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Imperial goodness, What Imperial goodness, *glances at Inquisitor, Servitors, and Commissar, shoves them off the table*


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Go Pickle, Go!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yay more WHF WIPage. ( mmmm that sounds a bit Slaaneshi.:grin:.)

So are those Chaos mortals going to follow one God or all?

Looking forward to seeing what you get up to Pickle.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Woo Pickle Ty for quoting me. I reckon the termies pose is kool. BTY you could add to my reputation it is at 1...


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, no painting updates as of yet. But I built 12 Warriors last night.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' good, Pickle! Now get to painting!


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Lookin' Good Pickle. I've always had a little nagging in the back of my head to do a WHFB army, but wtaching someone else will have to suffice for now hehe... What colours are you going to paint them/ God are you going to devote them to?

Anyway, good luck :good:


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Do 'em camo pink and white!!! Devote the to Pinkness Undivided. Lol pink chaos warriors would be AWESOME


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Trying out a weathering system, salt masking. Heres a test piece of plastic.









EDIT - And started painting one


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

At the risk of sounding corny:Tell me how!


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I could write a tutorial for it, which I will soon, but heres the basic idea. 
http://www.swannysmodels.com/Salting.html


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

TY somewhat interesting.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks good, except one thing- Mould Lines! Now, im a damn lazy guy, but even I clean mould lines off... most of the time :wink: Seriously however, The warrior looks awesome excpet for that line. Please clean it :biggrin:


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

So an update,

Tried a new scheme, dark metal, still needs finishing but I like it so far.
Sorry about the pic quality.


















C&C Please


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I can see, looks good...drybrush, I'm assuming? Keep going, dude; I'd love to see a finished example


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Not actually drybrushed just looks that way for some reason.

Update

Made some Marauders cos I got bored  I like the one with the CHoas Warrior helmet a lot.

































Started this off, first person to guess what it is gets a cookie...

















Started converting a Knight into my Chaos Lord.


























C&C Please


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

good work, I like the fact that you are doing your own chaos lord.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Niiiiiice!
I love mixing Marauder and Warrior bitz.


----------

